# New Biker Girl, any input on 05 Specialized Dolce Elite?



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

I saw someone selling the specialized dolce elite-05. From the reviews, it seems like a great bike, but for being 6-7 years old, how much do you think they run for? Or what should I offer? He said there are new gatorskin tires and tubes, but no pedals included . Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

oh and is there anything I should look out for? How am I supposed to test the bike without wheels?!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Um

What are you planning to use it for? Do you know what size bike you ride?

If you're interested in cycling as a sport, the fit of a road bike is as important as the fit of a pair of shoes. I'd skip a used bike without wheels if I didn't have a reference bike that fit me, the geometry chart for the new bike, and a strong idea from the chart that the new one would fit me.

None of this is rocket science, but there's a fair amount of minutia. If this is your first bike, or you've been out of it for a long time, you may be best off buying from your local shop. To stretch a buck, a used bike shop can be a good way to go - you retain the opportunity to try a bunch of different bikes which, to me, is the big value-added from buying from a store instead of via Craig's List or some other internet outlet.


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, I'm interested in a bike as a sport. It has wheels, its the pedals that aren't included. I checked the bike, if seems to fit me well.+


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clu985 said:


> I saw someone selling the specialized dolce elite-05. From the reviews, it seems like a great bike, but for being 6-7 years old, how much do you think they run for? Or what should I offer? He said there are new gatorskin tires and tubes, but no pedals included . Any input is greatly appreciated!


First comes fit, so if you're unsure of your sizing requirements, finding out is the first step. Assuming you're focused on buying used, if you haven't already done so, I suggest visiting a reputable LBS, telling them you're looking to buy used, but need a standard fitting to determine frame sizing. It might run you about $50, but after the fitting you'll be able to compare the test bikes geometry with others of interest and that'll save you time/ effort chasing bikes that ultimately won't fit well.

You don't mention an asking price on the Dolce, used bike prices vary by region, and we don't know the general condition of the bike, so throwing a number out would be an uneducated guess. That given, I suggest trying to find out what the seller is looking to get - and ask more about the bikes condition. If pedals aren't included and they're replacing tires/ tubes, that tells me there's a possibility the owner is a fairly serious rider (maybe upgraded to clipless?) and this bike has some miles logged, but that doesn't mean it's not worth pursuing. 

And regarding the pedals, you need to test ride any bike to assess the fit and mechanical condition, so it's worth asking the owner if there are some platforms he can provide - or maybe you know someone who could do so. 

Lastly, don't even consider making an offer until you spend some time on the bike and try to pin down your sizing requirements beforehand. Ideally, take someone along that's knowledgeable in both the fit and mechanical aspects of bikes.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

First, it's very possible a bike that old can still be "like new". Get an idea, with your own eyes, how the frame and sprockets look - dirty and scratched vs. looking new. It's very common for a bike that old to have been ridden a few 100 miles the first year, a couple hundred the next, and then very little thereafter. In other words, it could easily have less than 1000 miles, and if it's not beat up, that really is like new as far as wear and tear goes.

Second, the Dolce is a fine bike. My wife has one and it's a very nice frame.

Finally, get an idea of what that bike sold for new. IF you can't find that, find out what a similar Dolce would sell for today. Look on the Specialized website and find the Dolce that has the most similar component group (i.e. Shimano Tiagra, 105, Ultegra, etc.) It may or may not be currently called the Elite. Then, for a bike that is that old, IF IT"S IN GOOD SHAPE AND FITS YOU, I'd try to get it for 50% of what it would cost new, and maybe go a little higher, maybe 60% if it really is in almost new condition. Even if it's in excellent condition, it's still 5-6 years old.

Try to get someone who knows bikes estimate the fit for you. At the very least see if you can get a COMPETENT local bike shop to advise you on size. Maybe bribe them by saying that if you buy it, you'll buy the pedals and your helmet from them .

Bring some cheap flat pedals with you and ask the owner to install them so you can ride them. Don't install them yourself unless you know what you're doing- you can mess up the treads if you do it wrong.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Camilo said:


> ...get an idea of what that bike sold for new.


According to Bikepedia, $1,300.

BikePedia - 2005 Specialized Dolce Elite Complete Bicycle


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I can't say what I'd pay for it without seeing it, but it's a decent bike with pretty good components. It's very common to sell a bike, new or used, sans pedals. One of the nice things about buying used bikes, aside from the price, is that you can see everything. There's nothing hidden under the hood, dash board, sheet metal, etc. Everything is right there out in the open. If you know somebody who's knowledgeable about bikes, by all means take them with you. If the bike is in excellent shape with no scratches, dents, marks, new tires, etc., & everything works perfectly I might offer $400-500.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

There are a lot of different clipless pedal systems out there. No reason for them to sell one set of perfectly good pedals just to buy the same thing all over again, and it might not be what the buyer would want anyway. That's probably why they're selling without pedals, but maybe they could put a set of basic flat cruiser pedals on it so you can try it out for a minute or two.

The bike "seems to fit" you well, and that probably means that it's at least close. But as you spend more time riding and getting used to being on a road bike, you might need to adjust the fit. If there's any chance of it, have someone come with that knows about bikes and fit, and see what they think. If all that checks out, I'd agree with Mr. V's amount being about right assuming good components, good condition, etc.


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

just bought it! The bike was in maybe 7-8/10 shape. thanks for all the replies guys. I'm one of you now


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats, BUT.... till we see pics, it didn't happen!


----------

